# Card cut shot 15 m (49,2ft)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

A week ago I had chance to try my new card holder, that I made for longer distance card cut shots.

And it works very well


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome your videos are fantastic!!!!! Congratulations on shooting accuracy beyond anything I could ever imagine.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

C'mon.. that never happened, or you made a deal with the Devil.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man you are gifted for sure! Great shot!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome your videos are fantastic!!!!! Congratulations on shooting accuracy beyond anything I could ever imagine.


Thanks man 

I have watched Bill Hays & Gamekeeper John's videos, where they are cutting cards from longer (much longer) distance but wasn't sure if I could do something like this.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> C'mon.. that never happened, or you made a deal with the Devil.


Without video I would never believe that this even happened :banana:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Man you are gifted for sure! Great shot!


Thanks Flatband :thumbsup:

Have to say, that the way PPMG fits to my hand, makes shooting much easier.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Brilliant shooting mate cheers????


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Incredible shooting! Would hate to be competing with you even on my best day. By the way your catch box is made almost identical as mine. Just different blankets. LOL


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> Brilliant shooting mate cheers


Thank You very much Mr Brooks :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Incredible shooting! Would hate to be competing with you even on my best day. By the way your catch box is made almost identical as mine. Just different blankets. LOL


Thanks 

I'm not competitive person (and bad nerves) so You would have good chance to win.

Plastic storage box is light and easy to carry.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Flatband said it perfectly Your one gifted individual.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Flatband said it perfectly Your one gifted individual.


Luck over skill


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Trying out the new card holder I see. Its ice to see you getting to shoot outside for a change. Awesome shooting my friend!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice man, always like seeing a good old card cut ????????


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wbrazell said:


> Sweet!!!!


That's what it felt like after successful shot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Trying out the new card holder I see. Its ice to see you getting to shoot outside for a change. Awesome shooting my friend!


It's so nice shoot outside, just wishing warmer weather. Thank You very much :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Nice man, always like seeing a good old card cut


Thanks LoS :thumbsup:

Cards are great, needs accuracy and enough power.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shot mate. Always inspiring watching your videos.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's amazing! Can't wait to be at that level!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Nice shot mate. Always inspiring watching your videos.


Thanks skropi :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> That's amazing! Can't wait to be at that level!


You may be sooner than You think


----------

